# Sound Blaster Z vs SUPREMEFX on Board



## Namthar (4. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich habe bezüglich der Soundkarte Sound Blaster Z und den Sound on Board vom ROG Crosshair VI nur zwei Fragen.

Welche Variante ist besser?
Warum ist die Variante A besser als Variante B

Ich bin im Besitz der Soundkarte und des Mainboards,jedoch weiß ich nicht welches System die bessere Leistung und Audioqualität erbringt.

Ich freue mich auf eine konstruktive Meinung und hoffe nach diesem Thread, eines der beiden Sound-Systeme entscheiden zu können 

Ich danke euch und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen
Namthar


----------



## 4B11T (4. Oktober 2017)

Die Frage ist: was machst du genau damit:

- nutzt du ein Headset, Lautsprecher oder eine Heimkinoanlage mit separatem AV Reciver
- welche Ausgänge benötigst du normalerweise Klinke 2.0/5.1/7.1 Coax, Toslink, ...
- Wofür ist dir Audioqualität wichtig: Gaming, Musik hören, Musikbearbeitung, ...
- Schaust du Streams und Filme von DVD/Bluray/Festplatte, in denen sich die Autostreams ggf. in Containerformaten befinden
- ...


----------



## Tommy1911 (4. Oktober 2017)

Prinzipiell ist die SBZ besser.

SupremeFX ist nur der Standard Alc1220 Chipsatz. Der kann, wenn er. Gut implementiert ist, einen anständigen Klang entwickeln. Aber selbst dann mangelt es oft an Ausgangsleistung.

Bei der SBZ braucht du dir da keine Sorgen machen.

Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Namthar (4. Oktober 2017)

Erst mal danke für deine Antwort!

Ich benutze ein Headset mit Klinke
Ich Game, höre Musik und schau auch Filme natürlich
Erstelle Tonaufnahmen, jedoch über ein Interface

Die Frage
- Schaust du Streams und Filme von DVD/Bluray/Festplatte, in denen sich die Autostreams ggf. in Containerformaten befinden
ergibt für mich keinen Sinn, es spielt hierbei doch die  Audiocodieren die wichtigste rolle und nicht ob diese in einen MKV Container liegen oder nicht. Das eine Blueray bessere Aufnahmequalität hat als die eines Streams, erklärt sich mir von selbst, daher verstehe ich die Frage nicht.

Danke sehr für deine Hilfe, mich Interessiert was rein Technisch gesehen die bessere Hardware ist, das ausschlaggebend hierbei sind doch die Qualität der verbauten Digitalwandler...?


----------



## Namthar (4. Oktober 2017)

Danke sehr für deine Information Tommy !

Ich wurde eben sehr verunsichert, da die Beschreibung der Soundqualität und Features des Mainboards besonders hervor gehoben wurden.
Ich habe auch ein Interface Komplete Audio 6 mit dem ich Aufnehme.
Erreiche ich hier eine noch bessere Qualität bei der Wiedergabe als bei der SBZ ?

Danke schon mal !


----------



## XT1024 (4. Oktober 2017)

Namthar schrieb:


> Welche Variante ist besser?


Probier es doch aus.

Ich meine wenn du keinen Unterschied feststellst, was bringt dann das _besser_?




> Ich wurde eben sehr verunsichert, da die Beschreibung der Soundqualität  und Features des Mainboards besonders hervor gehoben wurden.



Was sollen sie denn sonst schreiben?


----------



## JackA (4. Oktober 2017)

SBZ ist besser...



> Ich wurde eben sehr verunsichert, da die Beschreibung der Soundqualität und Features des Mainboards besonders hervor gehoben wurden.


Ja, damit man saftig den ahnungslosen 0815 Consumer abkassieren kann. Wer heute noch Gaming-Mainboards kauft, hat sich zuvor nicht informiert.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe hier auf meinem Asus Z270G das "Ding" drauf, 2h getestet und sofort meine alte Titanium aus dem Schrank gekramt.
Vorher auf einem Asus Z77 GeneV war ja noch die Creative Software dabei und ließ sich auch ganz gut anhören, aber als ich die Titanium wieder inne hatte,
dachte ich nur: Warum in Gottes Namen hast du die Gute so lange im Schrank versauern lassen und hast dich mit dem zufrieden gegeben was du da hörst.

Also die SBZ sollte da ja noch ein kleines Schippchen drauflegen.


----------



## 4B11T (4. Oktober 2017)

Namthar schrieb:


> Die Frage
> - Schaust du Streams und Filme von DVD/Bluray/Festplatte, in denen sich die Autostreams ggf. in Containerformaten befinden
> ergibt für mich keinen Sinn



Die Frage ergibt keinen Sinn, wenn du sowieso nur Stereoton nutzen willst. Das Problem ist, dass echter 5.1 Ton bei Filmen meißt nicht in Form von separaten 6 Tonspuren vorliegt sondern unter Verwendung eines Containers z.B. DTS. Dieser kann unter Umständen nur durch die Hardware auf deiner separaten Soundkarte korrekt decodiert und als 5.1 wiedergegeben werden. Die Dekodierung durch integrierte Softwarelösungen bei Verwendung des Onboardsounds liefert dann ggf. nur Stereoton. Wie gesagt, kann dir völlig egal sein. Für dein Anwendungsfeld ist der ALC1220 völlig ausreichend, immerhin ist es die aktuell beste Onboardlösung auf dem Markt.


----------



## Namthar (4. Oktober 2017)

Gut ich werde den Sound on Board nicht nutzen und weiter meine SBZ nutzen.
Ich habe auch ein Interface Komplete Audio 6 mit dem ich Aufnehme.
Erreiche ich hier eine noch bessere Qualität bei der Wiedergabe als bei der SBZ, oder nicht?

Danke für eure super Hilfe !


----------



## K-on-road (4. Oktober 2017)

Den auf der SBZ verbaute Creative Sound Core 3D-Chip gibt es doch auch als Onboard Chip auf diversen Mainboards. Gibt es dabei Unterschiede oder sind diese wirklich baugleich? Sollte das der Falls sein könnte man bei diesen Mainboards doch auf die SBZ verzichten oder?

OT:
Nutze seit knapp einem Jahr auch eine SBZ. Hab oft Probleme wenn die Einstellungen auf 5.1 Surround, Stereo 2.0/2.1 oder Stereo Direct stehen.  Deswegen habe ich Kopfhörer eingestellt, in dem Falle gut, weil ich eh nur Kopfhörer nutze. 
Dennoch stellt Windows seine Einstellungen beim Start automatisch auf 5.1 Surround (Sound > Wiedergabegeräte > Lautsprecher > Konfigurieren > 5.1 Surround). Ob es am Treiber liegt, Windows dazwischen grätscht oder die SBZ einfach nen Fehler hat habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden. Onboard Sound ist jedenfalls ausgeschalten.

Noch ein großes Problem, beim Zocken, war bisher bei PUBG. Plötzlich war der Sound so schlecht, dass nur noch Rauschen kam und mein Kollege im TS wie ein Roboter klang. Komischer Weise klang, in dem Zuge dieses Fehlers, mein Mikrofon besser als normal. Nach einem Neustart ging der Sound auch wieder, doch das Mikro hat wieder diese miese Qualität geliefert wie sie es sonst hatte (Nutze ein ModMic 4). Irgendwie werde ich kein Fan mehr von Creative SKs.

Hat da jemand ähnlich Erfahrungen und vllt Lösungen?


----------



## JackA (5. Oktober 2017)

Das was du beschreibst sind klassische Interferenz-Probleme, die Onboardchips meistens haben und interne Soundkarten immer öfters haben können. Wenn du das los haben willst, hilft dir meistens nur eine externe Soundkarte.


----------

